# washing rubber roof



## biker (Aug 28, 2010)

2007 sunnybrook 39ft fifth wheel toyhauler, i would like to know what i should use to clean the roof, im new to the camping thing and we love it, want to keep looking new   thanks for the help


----------



## C Nash (Aug 28, 2010)

Re: washing rubber roof

Welcome to the forum Neal.  Ken from GTS that sells the SunnyBrook line will be able to tell you how best to do the Sunnybrook.
Here is info that might help
Rubber Roofs:
If your motor home, travel trailer or fifthwheel was made in the last few years, chances are it has a rubber roof. It's not the natural latex rubber we normally think of though. It's a material called Ethylene Propylene Diene Monomer (EPDM) which is specially made for roofing. EPDM rubber roofing membrane is made to last 20 years or longer and usually has a 10 to 12 year guarantee, depending on the brand.

EPDM manufacturers advise that rubber roof membranes do not require the use of any protective roof treatment or roof protector product. The only maintenance recommended is cleaning the roof four times a year.

If you have owned a rig with an EPDM roof for a few years, you've no doubt noticed that the roof surface is chalky. Manufacturers say not to worry, this is a normal process of age and, and that even after 10 years, only 10 percent of the material is lost due to chalking. Plenty of roof is left.

Regular cleaning will reduce chalk buildup and minimize white streaks on the sides of your RV. The correct cleaning product is of great importance for your EPDM rubber roof. Never use cleaners or conditioners containing petroleum solvents, harsh abrasives or citric based cleaners on your EPDM roof. Using such solvents will cause irreparable damage and will most likely void your warranty. If you are uncertain about what is in the product, don't use it. Of course each EPDM manufacturer recommends using their own brand of cleaner, but all approve the use of mild laundry detergent.

While EPDM rubber roofing does not need to be protected from ultra violet rays (UV ) and ozone, the manufacturers do approve 303 Aerospace Protectant as a safe way to resist staining and make future cleaning easier.

To reduce the expense, you may want to treat the whole roof once a year and do only the part of the roof that can be seen from the ground the rest of the time. 

After the roof is clean and before you climb down, be sure to inspect all the roof seams, around vents, etc., to make sure the caulking is still in good condition. While you1re up there you might as well check the condition of all vent covers, the air conditioner cover and the TV/satellite antenna, etc.


----------



## biker (Aug 28, 2010)

RE: washing rubber roof

thanks, i already read that forum but not a lot of info on products to use, thanks for the reply


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Re: washing rubber roof

Hi Neal, I have a EPDM roof on my MH and I use Spic and Span on mine, of course it is deluted to a 50/50 so as not to be to strong. So for it has worked out great for me. Not saying this is right for you, but it has worked really well for me.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 29, 2010)

Re: washing rubber roof

Just washing with water will do a LOT.  I usually don't use any cleaners for most of my roof cleanings.  What Nash told you is correct, NO harsh chemicals.  We have also had roofs so dirty that we have taken pressure washers to them.  We cannot see where any harm is done, as long as you keep the wand 18" or so away and keep moving.


----------



## biker (Aug 29, 2010)

RE: washing rubber roof

thanks hollis and ken, i will take your advice and begin taking care of my rubber roof, we want to make our baby last a long time, ken i also wanted to talk to you about our dish satelite, we want to put a roof mounted auto sattelite system on, can you make any suggestions, our tripop just doesnt cut it, want to flip a switch and watch tv,    you seem to be the man to talk to, thanks, neal and lorraine


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Re: washing rubber roof

Neal, he is the man with the knowledge, I know that he has installed a Satelite in a TT


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Re: washing rubber roof

If I had the extra cash to spend I would have him to install an in motion SAT in mine and do away with the one I have now


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 29, 2010)

Re: washing rubber roof

Biker,
With Sat., no such thing as "flipping a switch and watching TV".  You always have to scan your available channels when you set up in a new location.  After you do that, yea, flip that switch.  

The easiest system is an "In Motion", but it is not cheap.  You can use a V Cube for about 1/2 the price and have the flexibility to place it where you get the most signal.  If you are parked in a shaded campsite, a tree just might block all signals with a roof mounted dish.


----------



## biker (Aug 29, 2010)

RE: washing rubber roof

ken, how do i contact you, i would like to talk to you about which sat antenna to go with, i would like to have one or the other installed when i pass by on our way to florida in jan, 2011, we live in ct and winter in fla, thanks neal


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Re: washing rubber roof

Neil click on his name Grandview trailer sales and it will provide you with a email address, and phone numbers


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 31, 2010)

Re: washing rubber roof

Tonight, after work, I worked harder than all day.  I pressure washed my Brooksides roof, awning and the rest of the trailer.  

Getting ready for a lot of Fall camping.   Going this weekend (Labor Day), the middle of Sept, the M&G, the second and third weekends of Oct. and Halloween weekend.  Whew...when am I gonna mow the grass??


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Re: washing rubber roof

GTS ,, do as i do ,, call it quits ,, when the temps hit the 50's ,, no fun camping then ,, IMO ,, after the M&G ,, my MH is gonna be winterized ,, then put up in it's garage for the winter ,, i am not gonna let it sit out this yr like i did last yr ,, it needs to be warm and happy like the summer we are still having here  :laugh:     :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 1, 2010)

Re: washing rubber roof

HECK NO ROD, your missing the best camping time of the year!!  I don't like it over 75, I want to be comfortable.  A roaring campfire on a chilly morning is the best time to lay back and relax.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 1, 2010)

Re: washing rubber roof

I vote for that Ken, Fall  is great for camping
 :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 1, 2010)

Re: washing rubber roof

I am thinking we might head down to Destin FL after we get back from the M&G. I might even venture out and go deep sea fishing, but that means to be seen. IS IT TIME YET???? come on M&G getting anxious. MISSING OLD FRIENDS :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 1, 2010)

Re: washing rubber roof

I am headed to the M&G in 29 days....but who is counting!!!


----------

